# Roamio and Mini update today (10/09/2013)



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Both my Roamio Pro and two Minis just got updates so I'm in the process of rebooting them. Is this just minor bug fixes?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Should be minor. It fixes the issue with "green" switches. I think Margret said there was a Fios cablecard fix coming too, so maybe that's in there as well.


----------



## TC25D (Aug 21, 2013)

"We plan to release an update for Roamio on Wednesday (10/9) that should address these issues with green switches.

--Margret"


----------



## Devx (Jun 1, 2006)

aaronwt said:


> Both my Roamio Pro and two Minis just got updates so I'm in the process of rebooting them. Is this just minor bug fixes?


Should include a fix for:
"Green" network switch issue
FOX Trickplay issue


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I'm showing version 20.3.6.3-USA-6-840 on my Roamio Pro.

On my Minis I'm showing 20.3.6.3-01-6-A92

I don't see any reason for me to change back to a green switch right now. Although maybe I'll try it this weekend if I have time.


----------



## TiVoMargret (Feb 3, 2008)

Yes, three main fixes in the 10/9 update:
- a fix for the problem connecting to "green switches"
- support for older versions of Motorola CableCARDS from Verizon
- a fix for failed recordings and fast-forward/rewind problems on some channels (like FOX in Seattle)

I expect another update within two weeks that will include fixes for:
- boxes that reboot when connected to some models of TV and the TV is OFF
- TiVo Minis that lose HDMI sync with some models of TV, and have to be rebooted
- missed recordings and video glitches due to back-to-back recordings
- improvements in RF remote reception in areas with WiFi interference


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, three main fixes in the 10/9 update:
> - a fix for the problem connecting to "green switches"
> - support for older versions of Motorola CableCARDS from Verizon
> - a fix for failed recordings and fast-forward/rewind problems on some channels (like FOX in Seattle)
> ...


----------



## AdamNJ (Aug 22, 2013)

how about some outside home wifi streaming?
I am in canada right now and would love it if it was up working!


----------



## tre74 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## HDRyder9 (Aug 2, 2007)

That works for me via VPN. See the Roamio and VPN thread.



AdamNJ said:


> how about some outside home wifi streaming?
> I am in canada right now and would love it if it was up working!


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, three main fixes in the 10/9 update:
> - a fix for the problem connecting to "green switches"
> - support for older versions of Motorola CableCARDS from Verizon
> - a fix for failed recordings and fast-forward/rewind problems on some channels (like FOX in Seattle)
> ...


Margret,

Is there any downside to the Verizon CC fix? Would TiVo still recommend having the latest Verizon CC installed?

Thanks.


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

DCIFRTHS said:


> Margret,
> 
> Is there any downside to the Verizon CC fix? Would TiVo still recommend having the latest Verizon CC installed?
> 
> Thanks.


The fix did not break anything for me, as my '017' card still works fine.

From other posts here it appears even the '002' cards work now, so anything should work now.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

silly question but what's a green switch?


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

Many network switches these days use "green" technology to reduce power consumption and are considered more eco friendly.


----------



## late for dinner (May 17, 2013)

thanks


----------



## Vic Demented (Oct 10, 2013)

I didn't have the "- boxes that reboot when connected to some models of TV and the TV is OFF" problem, however my Mini updated yesterday and now my Roamio Pro reboots while the TV is off (over and over).



TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, three main fixes in the 10/9 update:
> - a fix for the problem connecting to "green switches"
> - support for older versions of Motorola CableCARDS from Verizon
> - a fix for failed recordings and fast-forward/rewind problems on some channels (like FOX in Seattle)
> ...


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Vic Demented said:


> I didn't have the "- boxes that reboot when connected to some models of TV and the TV is OFF" problem, however my Mini updated yesterday and now my Roamio Pro reboots while the TV is off (over and over).


Only while the TV is off? By over and over, do you mean it is constently rebooting or that it may reboot a number of times overnight?

Do you have the ability to connect with Component cables or with an HDMI switch between your TiVo and TV?

It would help diagnose the issue if we knew this was some kind of HDMI handshake issue or not.

Also...

What kind of TV do you have?
Do you have a Receiver between the TV and the TiVo?


----------



## aristoBrat (Dec 30, 2002)

Vic Demented said:


> I didn't have the "- boxes that reboot when connected to some models of TV and the TV is OFF" problem, however my Mini updated yesterday and now my Roamio Pro reboots while the TV is off (over and over).


I have one Mini that reboots over and over when the TV that it's attached to is turned off. It's frustrating -- you turn on the TV (all set to watch something) and see the "Almost there..." screen.

Couldn't imagine that scenario with a Roamio!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I switched out my non green Dlink(DGS-2208) to a green Dlink(DGS-1008G) before I left for work this morning. I did have issues with this switch before so hopefully now it will be fine. I'll just need to keep a close eye on it over the next few days.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, three main fixes in the 10/9 update:
> - a fix for the problem connecting to "green switches"
> - support for older versions of Motorola CableCARDS from Verizon
> - a fix for failed recordings and fast-forward/rewind problems on some channels (like FOX in Seattle)
> ...


Will that fix address the Mini DTA with the Premier's also?


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

dhoward said:


> Will that fix address the Mini DTA with the Premier's also?


Later this month. It requires a Premiere software update.


----------



## dhoward (Mar 15, 2002)

sbiller said:


> Later this month. It requires a Premiere software update.


I am referring to her second paragraph which talks about an update in two week, ie end of month. She left out a dta comment.


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

TivoMargret's post is Roamio specific. 

In other posts, she has indicated the Fall update for the Premiere is likely a month out and the priority page might be up in a week or so. There have been references to DTA for the Premiere/Mini setup, but no specific promises it's coming with the Fall update.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Anything on an update to the Tivo app which has the the percentage full indicator on the app significantly higher than the box itself. Right now, the box at home shows 81% on my Roamio Plus upgraded with a 3TB drive but the app shows 100%. Kind of annoying as I do most of my UI management in the app.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'd like a fix for the Netflix reboot issue. I'm afraid to watch Netflix on my Roamio because I don't want my recordings to be interrupted so I've been watching it using the horrible Premiere app. It has flaws too and is extremely annoying, but it doesn't reboot and interfere with recordings.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

bbrown9 said:


> I'd like a fix for the Netflix reboot issue. I'm afraid to watch Netflix on my Roamio because I don't want my recordings to be interrupted so I've been watching it using the horrible Premiere app. It has flaws too and is extremely annoying, but it doesn't reboot and interfere with recordings.


Have they said what causes the reboot? I've never had Netflix cause a reboot on my Roamio.

If the reboot is caused from a network drop, I did not have any issues last night watching Netflix with my Roamio connected to a green switch.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

TiVoMargret said:


> Yes, three main fixes in the 10/9 update:
> - a fix for the problem connecting to "green switches"
> - support for older versions of Motorola CableCARDS from Verizon
> - a fix for failed recordings and fast-forward/rewind problems on some channels (like FOX in Seattle)
> ...


Margret: How about the "black screen" issue reported by many people here, including myself? Any fix for that?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Vic Demented said:


> I didn't have the "- boxes that reboot when connected to some models of TV and the TV is OFF" problem, however my Mini updated yesterday and now my Roamio Pro reboots while the TV is off (over and over).


If you haven't I would email her directly, Margret @TiVo.com.

I would include your TSN, Software number, and a description of the issue. I would also include your make, model and year of your TV along with connections you have tried.


----------



## OutGolfn (Oct 1, 2013)

thyname said:


> Margret: How about the "black screen" issue reported by many people here, including myself? Any fix for that?


I've emailed her as well and provided all info. I hope she and the team fix the black screen issue quickly its very annoying. Seems like plenty of people are having it occur on their roamio as well.


----------



## thyname (Dec 27, 2010)

OutGolfn said:


> I've emailed her as well and provided all info. I hope she and the team fix the black screen issue quickly its very annoying. Seems like plenty of people are having it occur on their roamio as well.


And yet, if you call Tivo customer support, they always tell you that it is the first time they hear this.


----------



## bbrown9 (Mar 12, 2011)

aaronwt said:


> Have they said what causes the reboot? I've never had Netflix cause a reboot on my Roamio.
> 
> If the reboot is caused from a network drop, I did not have any issues last night watching Netflix with my Roamio connected to a green switch.


No, they haven't. I gave TiVoMargret my TSN but I haven't heard back. I don't have a green switch and I don't believe it was a network drop but I can't prove that. I saw no other signs of having any network issues at the time.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

I have to say since this update my wifi (5ghz N) has been solid. I would often get problems when streaming to my premiere or ipad. after 10 mins it would stop and i'd have to re-start it. (premiere would say the device is no longer available).

I also had Netflix issues where the picture would degrade because the transmission got slow.

I don't have a green switch, but whatever was done fixed more than just that.

I wanted to test for a few days and have had no problems streaming and Netflix stayed at HD for 4 straight hours of viewing.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

thyname said:


> And yet, if you call Tivo customer support, they always tell you that it is the first time they hear this.


This is the #1 reason I hate calling any support line, not just TiVo's. I always do Internet research before giving up and calling, and without fail, I'll call in and they'll say, "Oh, that's the first time I've heard of that happening."

Right.


----------



## Fsron (Sep 7, 2013)

Good to know the software was updated on 10/9/13. However the tivo doesn't report a date that I can see. My tivo lists the software as 20.3.6.3-usa-6-846. Is that the latest? Is there an easy way to determine the date of the software update?


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

From above, 20.3.6.3 is the version that came out on 10/9/13.


----------



## dsnotgood (Aug 26, 2010)

OutGolfn said:


> I've emailed her as well and provided all info. I hope she and the team fix the black screen issue quickly its very annoying. Seems like plenty of people are having it occur on their roamio as well.


Delete all netflix information on your box, restart box, and renter your netlfix info. I had the same issue on my premiere. When I did that....that fixed it. No more reboots.


----------

